# Why is Jesse always leaving the chat room every time I enter?



## Regor (May 16, 2006)

I swear, EVERY time I go into the chat, Jesse is leaving.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 16, 2006)

Maybe you have cyber B.O.


----------



## Donnie (May 16, 2006)

Be thankful. Do you *really* want to chat with Jesse? 

Actually, it's probably because people never log out of the chat room(the little red button at the top of the box). It sort of leaves a "ghost" if you dont.


----------



## Leon (May 16, 2006)

when someone enters the chat, it logs them in. when they leave, if they forget to log out, then their name will hang there until someone else comes in.

...in a nut shell


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 16, 2006)

Whenever I go into the chat room noone's there.


----------



## nitelightboy (May 16, 2006)

I think it's because Jesse doesn't like you. 

There's never anybody in there when I go into the chat room so I say screw it!!


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2006)

Admit it, Regor, it's not JUST Jesse that leaves, is it?


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Be thankful. Do you *really* want to chat with Jesse?
> 
> Actually, it's probably because people never log out of the chat room(the little red button at the top of the box). It sort of leaves a "ghost" if you dont.


----------



## Shawn (May 16, 2006)

Regor said:


> I swear, EVERY time I go into the chat, Jesse is leaving.


 That's funny, maybe he just doesn't want to chat with you....or it could be bad timing on your part. Oh well, you probably aren't missing much.


----------



## Steve (May 16, 2006)

Donnie said:


> It sort of leaves a "ghost" if you dont.



I....see.....Dead People......


----------

